# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > उपभोक्ता जागरुकता >  भोजन में प्रयुक्त रंग, स्वाद वर्धक, गन्धवर्धक तत्व Food Additives

## guruji

E numbers are number codes for food additives that have been assessed for use within the European Union (the "E" prefix stands for "Europe"). They are commonly found on food labels throughout the European Union and India. Safety assessment and approval are the responsibility of the European Food Safety Authority. The numbering scheme follows that of the International Numbering System (INS) as determined by the Codex Alimentarius committee though only a subset of the INS additives are approved for use in the European Union. E numbers are also encountered on food labelling in other jurisdictions, including the Cooperation Council for the Arab States of the Gulf, Australia, New Zealand and Israel. They are increasingly, though still rarely, found on North American packaging, especially in Canada on imported European products.

In casual language in the UK and Ireland, "E number" is used as a pejorative term for artificial food additives, and products may promote themselves as "free of E numbers" even though most of the natural ingredients contain components that also have an E number such as vitamin C (E300) or lycopene (E160d). Because vitamin C has an E number (actually several E numbers, 300-305, for different chemical forms of the vitamin), it is impossible to live on a diet without any substances that have E numbers. "Free of E numbers" then simply means that pure forms of the substances are not intentionally added, even though identical substances certainly exist naturally in many foods.

----------


## guruji

E Number Index

A list of additives currently permitted in food within the European Union and their associated E Numbers. (As of Tuesday, 10th September 2002.) The additives are listed in groups for ease of reference. This list is constantly being updated and added to.

    This list does not in any way supplement the law , nor constitute legal guidance.

    Index Colours
    Preservatives
    Antioxidants
    Sweeteners
    Emulsifiers, Stabilisers, Thickeners and Gelling Agents
    Others

*    Colours*
    E100 Curcumin
    E101 (i) Riboflavin
    (ii) Riboflavin-5'-phosphate
    E102 Tartrazine
    E104 Quinoline yellow
    E110 Sunset Yellow FCF; Orange Yellow S
    E120 Cochineal; Carminic acid; Carmines
    E122 Azorubine; Carmoisine
    E123 Amaranth
    E124 Ponceau 4R; Cochineal Red A
    E127 Erythrosine
    E128 Red 2G
    E129 Allura Red AC
    E131 Patent Blue V
    E132 lndigotine; Indigo Carmine
    E133 Brilliant Blue FCF
    E140 Chlorophylls and chlorophyllins
    E141 Copper complexes of chlorophyll and chlorophyllins
    E142 Green S
    E150a Plain caramel
    E150b Caustic sulphite caramel
    E150c Ammonia caramel
    E150d Sulphite ammonia caramel
    E151 Brilliant Black BN; Black PN
    E153 Vegetable carbon
    E154 Brown FK
    E155 Brown HT
    E160a Carotenes
    E160b Annatto; Bixin; Norbixin
    E160c Paprika extract; Capsanthian; Capsorubin
    E160d Lycopene
    E160e Beta-apo-8'-carotenal (C30)
    E160f Ethyl ester of beta-apo-8'-carotenoic acid (C30)
    E161b Lutein
    E161g Canthaxanthin
    E162 Beetroot Red; Betanin
    E163 Anthocyanins
    E170 Calcium carbonate
    E171 Titanium dioxide
    E172 Iron oxides and hydroxides
    E173 Aluminium
    E174 Silver
    E175 Gold
    E180 Litholrubine BK

----------


## guruji

*Preservatives*
    E200 Sorbic acid
    E202 Potassium sorbate
    E203 Calcium sorbate
    E210 Benzoic acid
    E211 Sodium benzoate
    E212 Potassium benzoate
    E213 Calcium benzoate
    E214 Ethyl p-hydroxybenzoate
    E215 Sodium ethyl p-hydroxybenzoate
    E216 Propyl p-hydroxybenzoate
    E217 Sodium propyl p-hydroxybenzoate
    E218 Methyl p-hydroxybenzoate
    E219 Sodium methyl p-hydroxybenzoate
    E220 Sulphur dioxide
    E221 Sodium sulphite
    E222 Sodium hydrogen sulphite
    E223 Sodium metabisuiphite
    E224 Potassium metabisulphite
    E226 Calcium sulphite
    E227 Calcium hydrogen sulphite
    E228 Potassium hydrogen sulphite
    E230 Biphenyl; diphenyl
    E231 Orthophenyl phenol
    E232 Sodium orthophenyl phenol
    E234 Nisin
    E235 Natamycin
    E239 Hexamethylene tetramine
    E242 Dimethyl dicarbonate
    E249 Potassium nitrite
    E250 Sodium nitrite
    E251 Sodium nitrate
    E252 Potassium nitrate
    E280 Propionic acid
    E281 Sodium propionate
    E282 Calcium propionate
    E283 Potassium propionate
    E284 Boric acid
    E285 Sodium tetraborate; borax
    E1105 Lysozyme

----------


## guruji

*    Antioxidants*
    E300 Ascorbic acid
    E301 Sodium ascorbate
    E302 Calcium ascorbate
    E304 Fatty acid esters of ascorbic acid
    E306 Tocopherols
    E307 Alpha-tocopherol
    E308 Gamma-tocopherol
    E309 Delta-tocopherol
    E310 Propyl gallate
    E311 Octyl gallate
    E312 Dodecyl gallate
    E315 Erythorbic acid
    E316 Sodium erythorbate
    E320 Butylated hydroxyanisole (BHA)
    E321 Butylated hydroxytoluene (BHT)

----------


## guruji

*    Sweeteners*
    E420 (i) Sorbitol
    (ii) Sorbitol syrup
    E421 Mannitol
    E953 lsomalt
    E965 (i) Maltitol
    (ii) Maltitol syrup
    E966 Lactitol
    E967 Xylitol
    E950 Acesulfame K
    E951 Aspartame
    E952 Cyclamic acid and its Na and Ca salts
    E954 Saccharin and its Na, K and Ca salts
    E957 Thaumatin
    E959 Neohesperidine DC

----------


## guruji

*    Emulsifiers, Stabilisers, Thickeners and Gelling Agents*
    E322 Lecithins
    E400 Alginic acid
    E401 Sodium alginate
    E402 Potassium alginate
    E403 Ammonium alginate
    E404 Calcium alginate
    E405 Propane-1,2-diol alginate
    E406 Agar
    E407 Carrageenan
    E407a Processed eucheuma seaweed
    E410 Locust bean gum; carob gum
    E412 Guar gum
    E413 Tragacanth
    E414 Acacia gum; gum arabic
    E415 Xanthan gum
    E416 Karaya gum
    E417 Tara gum
    E418 Gellan gum
    E425 Konjac
    E432 Polyoxyethylene sorbitan mono*****te; Polysorbate 20
    E433 Polyoxyethylene sorbitan mono-oleate; Polysorbate 80
    E434 Polyoxyethylene sorbitan monopalmitate; Polysorbate 40
    E435 Polyoxyethylene sorbitan monostearate; Polysorbate 60
    E436 Polyoxyethylene sorbitan tristearate; Polysorbate 65
    E440 Pectins
    E442 Ammonium phosphatides
    E444 Sucrose acetate isobutyrate
    E445 Glycerol esters of wood rosins
    E460 Cellulose
    E461 Methyl cellulose
    E463 Hydroxypropyl cellulose
    E464 Hydroxypropyl methyl cellulose
    E465 Ethyl methyl cellulose
    E466 Carboxy methyl cellulose
    E467 Sodium carboxy methyl cellulose
    E468 Crosslinked sodium carboxy methyl cellulose
    E469 Enzymatically hydrolysed carboxy methyl cellulose
    E470a Sodium, potassium and calcium salts of fatty Acids
    E470b Magnesium salts of fatty acids
    E471 Mono- and diglycerides of fatty acids
    E472a Acetic acid esters of mono- and diglycerides of fatty acids
    E472b Lactic acid esters of mono- and diglycerides of fatty acids
    E472c Citric acid esters of mono- and diglycerides of fatty acids
    E472d Tartaric acid esters of mono- and diglycerides of fatty acids
    E472e Mono- and diacetyltartaric acid esters of mono- and diglycerides of fatty acids
    E472f Mixed acetic and tartaric acid esters of mono- and diglycerides of fatty acids
    E473 Sucrose esters of fatty acids
    E474 Sucroglycerides
    E475 Polyglycerol esters of fatty acids
    E476 Polyglycerol polyricinoleate
    E477 Propane-1,2-diol esters of fatty acids
    E479b Thermally oxidised soya bean oil interacted with mono and diglycerides of fatty acids
    E481 Sodium stearoyl-2-lactylate
    E482 Calcium stearoyl-2-lactylate
    E483 Stearyl tartrate
    E491 Sorbitan monostearate
    E492 Sorbitan tristearate
    E493 Sorbitan mono*****te
    E494 Sorbitan monooleate
    E495 Sorbitan monopalmitate
    E1103 Invertase

----------


## guruji

*    Acid, acidity regulators, anti-caking agents, anti-foaming agents, bulking agents, carriers and carriersolvents, emulsifying salts, firming agents, flavour enhancers, flour treatment agents, foaming agents,glazing agents, humectants, modified starches, packaging gases, propellants, raising agents andsequestrants*.
    E170 Calcium carbonates
    E260 Acetic acid
    E261 Potassium acetate
    E262 Sodium acetate
    E263 Calcium acetate
    E270 Lactic acid
    E290 Carbon dioxide
    E296 Malic acid
    E297 Fumaric acid
    E325 Sodium lactate
    E326 Potassium lactate
    E327 Calcium lactate
    E330 Citric acid
    E331 Sodium citrates
    E332 Potassium citrates
    E333 Calcium citrates
    E334 Tartaric acid (L-(+))
    E335 Sodium tartrates
    E336 Potassium tartrates
    E337 Sodium potassium tartrate
    E338 Phosphoric acid
    E339 Sodium phosphates
    E340 Potassium phosphates
    E341 Calcium phosphates
    E343 Magnesium phosphates
    E350 Sodium malates
    E351 Potassium malate
    E352 Calcium malates
    E353 Metatartaric acid
    E354 Calcium tartrate
    E355 Adipic acid
    E356 Sodium adipate
    E357 Potassium adipate
    E363 Succinic acid
    E380 Triammonium citrate
    E385 Calcium disodium ethylene diamine tetra-acetate; calcium disodium EDTA
    E422 Glycerol
    E431 Polyoxyethylene (40) stearate
    E450 Diphosphates
    E451 Triphosphates
    E452 Polyphosphates
    E459 Beta-cyclodextrin
    E500 Sodium carbonates
    E501 Potassium carbonates
    E503 Ammonium carbonates
    E504 Magnesium carbonates
    E507 Hydrochloric acid
    E508 Potassium chloride
    E509 Calcium chloride
    E511 Magnesium chloride
    E512 Stannous chloride
    E513 Sulphuric acid
    E514 Sodium sulphates
    E515 Potassium sulphates
    E516 Calcium sulphate
    E517 Ammonium sulphate
    E520 Aluminium sulphate
    E521 Aluminium sodium sulphate
    E522 Aluminium potassium sulphate
    E523 Aluminium ammonium sulphate
    E524 Sodium hydroxide
    E525 Potassium hydroxide
    E526 Calcium hydroxide
    E527 Ammonium hydroxide
    E528 Magnesium hydroxide
    E529 Calcium oxide
    E530 Magnesium oxide
    E535 Sodium ferrocyanide
    E536 Potassium ferrocyanide
    E538 Calcium ferrocyanide
    E541 Sodium aluminium phosphate
    E551 Silicon dioxide
    E 552 Calcium silicate
    E553a (i) Magnesium silicate
    (ii) Magnesium trisilicate
    E553b Talc
    E554 Sodium aluminium silicate
    E555 Potassium aluminium silicate
    E556 Aluminium calcium silicate
    E558 Bentonite
    E559 Aluminium silicate; Kaolin
    E570 Fatty acids
    E574 Gluconic acid
    E575 Glucono delta-lactone
    E576 Sodium gluconate
    E577 Potassium gluconate
    E578 Calcium gluconate
    E579 Ferrous gluconate
    E585 Ferrous lactate
    E620 Glutamic acid
    E621 Monosodium glutamate
    E622 Monopotassium glutamate
    E623 Calcium diglutamate
    E624 Monoammonium glutamate
    E625 Magnesium diglutamate
    E626 Guanylic acid
    E627 Disodium guanylate
    E628 Dipotassium guanylate
    E629 Calcium guanylate
    E630 lnosinic acid
    E631 Disodium inosinate
    E632 Dipotassium inosinate
    E633 Calcium inosinate
    E634 Calcium 5'-ribonucleotides
    E635 Disodium 5'-ribonucieotides
    E640 Glycine and its sodium salt
    E650 Zinc acetate
    E900 Dimethylpolysiloxane
    E901 Beeswax, white and yellow
    E902 Candelilla wax
    E903 Carnauba wax
    E904 Shellac
    E905 Microcrystalline wax
    E912 Montan acid esters
    E914 Oxidised Polyethylene wax
    E920 L-Cysteine
    E927b Carbamide
    E938 Argon
    E939 Helium
    E941 Nitrogen
    E942 Nitrous oxide
    E943a Butane
    E943b Iso-butane
    E944 Propane
    E948 Oxygen
    E949 Hydrogen
    E999 Quillaia extract
    E1200 Polydextrose
    E1201 Polyvinylpyrrolidone
    E1202 Polyvinylpolypyrrolidone
    E1404 Oxidised starch
    E1410 Monostarch phosphate
    E1412 Distarch phosphate
    E1413 Phosphated distarch phosphate
    E1414 Acetylated starch
    E1420 Acetylated Starch
    E1422 Acetylated distarch adipate
    E1440 Hydroxyl propyl starch
    E1442 Hydroxy propyl distarch phosphate
    E1450 Starch sodium octenyl succinate
    E1451 Acetylated oxidised starch
    Polyethylene glycol 6000
    E1505 Triethyl citrate
    E1518 Glyceryl triacetate; triacetin
    E1520 Propan-1,2-diol; propylene glycol

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

ye bhasha mujhe ati nahi fir bhi guru ji bataya hai to anuwad karke parhunga.

----------


## Neelima

ज्ञान-वर्धक सूत्र । अनुवाद का इन्तज़ार रहेगा । मेरी ओर से रेपो स्वीकार करें ।

----------


## badboy123455

*VERY GOOD.............*

----------


## Shri Vijay

गुरु जी कृपया यह बताने का थोड़ासा कष्ट करे की इनमेसे कोनसा E -शाकाहारी हे और कोनसा मांसाहारी है, ज्ञान-वर्धक बेहतरीन सूत्र बनाया हैं , हर्दिक अभिनन्दन स्वीकार करे

----------


## calvitf

हम अँग्रेजी से पैदल है हमे कोई हिन्दी मे बताओ क्या लिखा है ..........................

----------


## guruji

खाद्य पदार्थों में मिलाए जाने वाले तत्व/पदार्थ/ रसायन(Food additives) कई समूहों में विभाजित किए जा सकते हैं।( can be divided into several groups,) कुछ पदार्थ एक से ज्यादा समूहों में लिए जा सकते हैं( although there is some overlap between them)

अम्ल/ तेजाब (Acids )
   भोजन में कुछ तेजाब स्वाद को तीखा करने के लिए मिलाए जाते हैं। ये तेजाब खाद्य के संरक्षण का कार्य भी करते हैं (Food acids are added to make flavors "sharper", and also act as preservatives and antioxidants.)
सामान्य खाने में प्रयोग किए जाने वाले अम्ल हैं- (Common food acids include) सिरका (vinegar) ऐसेटिक एसिड, citric acid, tartaric acid, malic acid, fumaric acid, and lactic acid.
अम्लता/क्षार नियामक(Acidity regulators)

    Acidity regulators are used to change or otherwise control the acidity and alkalinity of foods.
जमने/चिपकने से बचाने के लिए प्रयोग होने वाले पदार्थ(Anticaking agents )
    Anticaking agents keep powders such as milk powder from caking or sticking.
झाग खत्म करने वाले पदार्थ ( Antifoaming agents) 
    Antifoaming agents reduce or prevent foaming in foods.
आक्सीकरण से बचाने वाले पदार्थ (Antioxidants) 
    Antioxidants such as vitamin C act as preservatives by inhibiting the effects of oxygen on food, and can be beneficial to health.
मात्रा बढ़ाने-फ़ूलाने वाले  (Bulking agents )
    Bulking agents such as starch are additives that increase the bulk of a food without affecting its taste.
रंग (Food coloring0 
    Colorings are added to food to replace colors lost during preparation, or to make food look more attractive.
रग बनए रखने वाले (Color retention agents) 
    In contrast to colorings, color retention agents are used to preserve a food's existing color.
आपस में मेल ना खाने वाले पदार्थों कोमिलाने वाले पदार्थ जैसे तेल और पानी को मिलाए रखना (Emulsifiers )
    Emulsifiers allow water and oils to remain mixed together in an emulsion, as in mayonnaise, ice cream, and homogenized milk.
स्वाद वर्धक (Flavors) 
    Flavors are additives that give food a particular taste or smell, and may be derived from natural ingredients or created artificially.
स्वाद बनाए रखने वाले(Flavor enhancers) 
    Flavor enhancers enhance a food's existing flavors. They may be extracted from natural sources (through distillation, solvent extraction, maceration, among other methods) or created artificially.
आटे को आसानी से पकाने लायक बनाने वाले तत्व (Flour treatment agents) 
    Flour treatment agents are added to flour to improve its color or its use in baking.
खाने में चमक लाने वाले (Glazing agents)
    Glazing agents provide a shiny appearance or protective coating to foods.
खाने को सूखने से बचाने वाले(Humectants) 
    Humectants prevent foods from drying out.
Tracer gas
    Tracer gas allow for package integrity testing to prevent foods from being exposed to atmosphere, thus guaranteeing shelf life.
खराब होने से बचने वाले (Preservatives0 
    Preservatives prevent or inhibit spoilage of food due to fungi, bacteria and other microorganisms.
स्थिर रखने वाले(Stabilizers) 
    Stabilizers, thickeners and gelling agents, like agar or pectin (used in jam for example) give foods a firmer texture. While they are not true emulsifiers, they help to stabilize emulsions.
मिठास देने वाले (Sweeteners) 
    Sweeteners are added to foods for flavoring. Sweeteners other than sugar are added to keep the food energy (calories) low, or because they have beneficial effects for diabetes mellitus and tooth decay and diarrhea.
गाढ़ा करने वाले (Thickeners)
    Thickeners are substances which, when added to the mixture, increase its viscosity without substantially modifying its other properties.

----------


## guruji

निम्न पदार्थ निश्चित ही पशुओं से प्राप्त किए जाते हैं
E 120
E 441
E 542
E 631
E 635

----------


## guruji

निम्न पदार्थ निश्चित ही पशुओं से प्राप्त किए जाते हैं लेकिन पौधों/खनिज से भी बनाए जाते हैं।
153
161
252
270
322
325
326
327
422
430-436
442
470
471-79
481-83
491-95
570
572
585
640
901
904
910
920
921
966

----------


## guruji

एक उदाहरण : डिब्बा बन्द आम के रस( भारत में उपलब्ध फ़्रूटी, स्लाइस, माज़ा, जम्पिन आदि) में निम्न रसायन ड़ाले जाते हैं।
E102 Tartrazine (banned in Norway and was banned in Austria and Germany)

E110 Sunset Yellow FCF; Orange Yellow S (Banned in US)

E221 Sodium sulphite (banned IN CERTAIN FOODS IN US)
E224 Potassium metabisulphite ((banned IN CERTAIN FOODS IN US))
E330 Citric acid( normally harmless in small doses)

----------


## guruji

E120 Carmine लाल रंग इस जीव को उबाल कर बनाया जाता है।
सभी लाल रंग की लिपस्टिक, सौन्दर्य प्रसाधन, लाल रंग के पेय पदार्थ  (खास कर अल्कोहल युक्त) में इस का प्रयोग होता है।
भारत में बिकने वाले दो मुख्य पेय रूह अफ़जा और शर्बते आज़म लाल रंग के हैं। शर्बते आज़म के लेबल पर इसका जिक्र नहीं है। इसलिए कुछ कहा नहीं जा सकता कि शर्बते आजम में यह निश्चित है ही या नहीं।
रूह अफ़जा का लेबल मुझे उपलब्ध नहीं हो सका तो मैं कुछ भी बताने में असमर्थ हूं।

----------


## MALLIKA

> हम अँग्रेजी से पैदल है हमे कोई हिन्दी मे बताओ क्या लिखा है ..........................



कुछ ऐसा ही हाल अपना है !


पर है ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र !
आगे हिंदी की पोस्ट का  इन्तजार है !

----------


## satyabrat

Maharashtra Gutka is Bane this is a good Things  रंग, स्वाद वर्धक, गन्धवर्धक तत्व  is harm Full for Heath

----------


## navinavin

हिंदी में ही बताईये समजे....................

----------

